# صداقة داود ويوناثان



## happy angel (15 مايو 2009)

*هوذا السهام دونك فصاعداً فاذهب لأن الرب قد أطلقك ... ونادى يوناثان وراء الغلام قائلاً: اعجل. أسرع. لا تقف(1صم20: 22،38)
انحنى داود ولما نظر للمنظور رأى أنه كخطوة بينه وبين الموت بسبب مطاردات شاول له لقتله، لكن الرب أوجد لداود ـ ومن بيت شاول ـ مصدراً للإنعاش. يوناثان الذي تعلق بداود وأحبه كنفسه بمحبة أعجب من محبة النساء. 


ففي إحدى المرات التي خطط فيها شاول لقتل داود، تعهد يوناثان بإخباره بأن الشر قد أُعد له من أبيه بأن يرمي ثلاثة سهام في الحقل وداود مختبئ وينادي للغلام. إن قال هوذا السهام دونك فجائياً، فهي رسالة سلام، وإن قال هوذا السهام دونك فصاعداً، فهي إنذار بأن الشر قد أُعِد لداود. 

ومن سهام يوناثان لنا إعلان: 

(1) إعلان الشهادة للحق: "فأجاب يوناثان شاول أباه وقال لماذا يُقتل؟ ماذا عمل؟" (ع32). 

كانت المناسبة وليمة شهرية يجلس فيها الملك مع رجاله على المائدة ليأكلوا طعاماً. ولكن لم يعطل دفاع يوناثان عن داود وجود مناسبة هي من ترتيب البشر، وكأنه يتم المكتوب "لا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال (شهر) أو سبت" (كو2: 16). كما لم يعطله عن الدفاع عنه أنه سيُحرم من الوليمة "فقام عن المائدة ولم يأكل خبزاً" (ع34)، وكأنه يتمم المكتوب ".. وأية شركة للنور مع الظلمة" (2كو6: 14). ولم يعطل شهادته وجود الملك وحاشيته وفارق السن بينه وبينهم (أيوب32). وكأنه يقول: "يجب أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس". 

(2) إعلان عن خطر قادم: اعجل. أسرع. لا تقف لأن الموت قادم. إنه ذات إعلان الملاكان للوط "اهرب لحياتك .. لئلا تهلك" (تك19: 17). ألسنا مُطالبين أن ننقذ المنقادين إلى الموت والممدودين للقتل؟ (أم24: 11). 

(3) إعلان عن تعويضات: "فقال يوناثان لداود اذهب بسلام" (ع42). وكأنه يقول له: بتركك هذا المكان لن تخسر شيئاً. إن ترك الملك وحاشيته ومائدته ليست بالخسارة، إذ ينتظرك ما هو أسمى: هنا الخوف وهناك السلام. هنا القصر يمتلئ بحاشية منافقة، وهناك في المغارة الصديقون يكتنفونك (مز142). لقد سمح الرب بتغير وجه لابان وأبنائه على يعقوب لينقله إلى ما هو أسمى من فدان أرام، إلى بيت إيل حيث مذبح الإله الحي.
*​


----------



## وليم تل (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع جدا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2009)

*روعة مامتي
مرسيه ليكي
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك​*


----------

